# Suggestions needed.. Orijen puppy dog foiod or adult.



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

*Suggestions needed.. Orijen puppy dog food or adult.*

I am getting a GSD puppy and I will be feeding Orijen. I have previously read that certain puppy foods are not a good choice due to certain ingredients inadequate for a puppies growth. My question is wich would be the best choice for my puppy. (adult or puppy blend)

If by chance Orijen puppy blend is recommended how long before I switch her to the adult blend. thanks for the help.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

Just give Orijen a call, that way you get a answer straight from the maker.

I feed my puppy Orijen LBP and have never wondered if I should feed him adult, since he is a puppy.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats it just 1 reply. 

I actually trust the people on this site more than the manufacturers of dog food. Many companies sell puppy food so they feel it is good for puppies but I know that is not always true.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Orijen's 'Adult' formula is an All Life Stages food that also has an acceptably low (in my opinion) level of calcium and phosphorus. There may be slight nutritional differences between it and the LBP formula (the LBP formula is slightly lower in fat for example), but either should meet the nutritional needs of a puppy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It really depends on personal preference, some never feed puppy food and go straight to adult. Some feed puppy food until 6 months, 1 year, or 2 years, etc

Personally I feed puppy food until 1 year so my recommendation would be LBP food


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

I feed Orijen puppy until about 1 year old. The Orijen adult formula has mostly the same ingredients, so switching is a breeze if you are doing well on the puppy food.


----------

